# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اعتبار مدرک دانشگاه شهید رجایی

## M.reza1377

سلام دوستان و خسته نباشید...
میخواستم بدونم که اگه شما یه گزینه داشته باشین به اسم دانشگاه شهید رجایی !!!
میرین دانشگاه یا میمونین واسه ساله بعد ؟
اصلن کلن دانشگاه رجایی تو یه رشته های مهندسی چجوری کار کرده ؟
خوبه ؟
ارزش رفتن داره یا بمونم واسه ساله بعد ؟

----------


## ShahabM

سوال منم هست ... 
کسی توو انجمن دانشجوی این دانشگاه نیست؟

----------


## حجت کمالی

سلام من دانشجوی دانشگاه فرهنگیانم
میخوام بگم که ارزششو داره که بیایید تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

----------


## ShahabM

سطح علمی دانشگاه چطوره؟
من شنیدم که میگن سطح علمی دانشگاه فرهنگیان از دولتی عادی کمتره، واقعیت داره یا شایعه ست؟

در ضمن اگر امکان داره از وضع حقوق و مزایا و میزان تعهد خدمت (چند سال و کجا؟) و چیزای دیگر هم بگید. با تشکر.

----------


## حجت کمالی

سطح علمیش میشه گف بله یکم پایین تره

----------


## ShahabM

اگر امکان داره از وضع حقوق و مزایا و میزان تعهد خدمت (چند سال و کجا؟) و چیزای دیگر هم بگید. 
آیا خودتون از انتخابتون راضی هستید؟ یعنی اگر برمیگشتید به زمان انتخاب رشته بازم همین رو انتخاب می کردید؟

----------


## newpath

خیلی از دوستان نگران سطح علمی دانشگاهشونن .. ببینید تفاوتشون خیلی کمه  با هم دانشگاها چیزی که مهمه خود دانشجوهان .. شناختی از دانشگاهش ندارم ولی مطمینم چون دولتیه و تهران دانشگاه خوبیه ! در کل بهتر بود حداقل یک هفته وقت بذاری بری ببینیش دانشگاشو ... ماکزیمم بیشتر از یک هفته طول نمیکشه 
در ضمن شهر تهران پر از دوره های فنی آزاد که 100 درصد بدرد مهندسین میخوره .. همین یه امتیاز دانشگاها تهرانو برتر میکنه

----------

